# Chicago May 2012 *-*



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jennifat said:


> Great photos, alket83! You should post some street level photos if you happen to have any.
> 
> 
> 
> All five of the Great Lakes are connected to the Atlantic via the St. Lawrence Seaway. You can travel all the way from Duluth, Minnesota to the ocean, depending on the size of the ship...and of course that involves a lot of slow, tedious lock rides.


An interesting factoid is that the Chicago River doesn't flow into Lake Michigan any more. It flows to the Gulf of Mexico. They had to reverse its flow because sewage flows into it and they couldn't let it contaminate Lake Michigan which is where Chicago gets its drinking water from.

Nice thread. Some more out of downtown shots would be nice.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! I love the sight of the river flowing between skyscrapers. Chicago is very impressive.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

The lake , the river , the skyscrapers .... Chicago looks stunning !


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great photos indeed and nice thread too.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

alket83 said:


> ^^:cheers:


Love these two. The first one, most especially. 

I walked the lakeshore on my most recent visit 2 weeks ago, and it felt good to be back even if just for a weekend.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with you, cool updates.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Impressive!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from a great city...:cheers:


----------



## MiStaR T (Jun 5, 2012)

Chicago is amazing...


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Beautiful Chicago....!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice! I knew that Chicago is not grey, it has many parks and I saw a TV program about green roofs, they will build many new such roofs to make the air fresh.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great panoramic shots. I love Chicago's position on the great lake.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice pics of a beautiful city :applause:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

It does look like a great place to live- awesome architecture, wonderful open spaces and great culture. Thanks for sharing the images. :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The skyline has too many dull boxes.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images. My daughter is currently in Chicago and I'm so excited for her - it looks fantastic.

I cannot agree with the post above; I do not know all U.S cities but I have visited San Francisco and it is vibrant and full of street life. Likewise Seattle.

Perhaps from a Brazilian/South American experience it may seem that way, because in South America urban populations are huge, and many people live in apartments in the central areas of the city, as opposed to suburbs?


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## slizz95 (Aug 28, 2012)

I would love to visit Chicago! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

YagoHoffman said:


> It is undeniable that American cities are beautiful, but excluding New York City, the other American cities lack humanity, where are the people? When we see images of European cities here, almost can not see right to have as many people in front, now when they show American cities look like ghost towns.


American cities have large suburbs, Chicago has extensive sprawl. Our suburbs are dotted with shopping malls, business districts and entertainment which compete with the inner city, in this case downtown Chicago. That is why you don't see as many people on downtown streets. Other cities like those in Latin america and Europe are much compact with less sprawl, I can bet that most entertainment, jobs, etc. is within the city limits. In that case people spend most their time inside or near the cores in those respective places (L.A, Europe).


----------



## 3521usa (Dec 23, 2007)

^^Chicago also has 29 miles of beautiful lakefront. If you want to see a lot of people in Chicago on a nice day then head to the lakefront or the restaurants. No a lot of people just hang out on the streets, I sure as hell don't. I only use the streets to get to where I'm going.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

WoW!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Chicago..thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 321 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow
amazing city.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic.
My daughter was very impressed by her recent visit to the city.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

For a moment there, I didn't recognize the building/location from that angle. Thanks!



alket83 said:


>


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great city.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

My last photos from Chicago


----------

